# Carvajal vs Aurier vs Danilo vs Bellerin



## Torros (22 Ottobre 2015)

classificate questi terzini destri di prospettiva..


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Bellerin piuttosto limitato, Carvajal discreto mestierante, Danilo futuro campione, Aurier al momento il più concreto


----------



## Torros (22 Ottobre 2015)

Up.. vorrei conoscere anche le opinioni degli altri..


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Danilo è il più forte, Aurier non è male ma secondo me non ha margini di miglioramento, molto fisico ma tecnica limitata, Carvajal è buono ma come ce ne sono anche altri, Bellerin stesso discorso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Ottobre 2015)

1)Ex-aequo Aurier e Danilo, terzini moderni, molto propositivi e di grande prospettiva. In fase offensiva penso non abbiano nulla da imparare, mentre in fase difensiva dovranno crescere per poter diventare i laterali di difesa più forti del mondo.
2)Carvajal, terzino che vorrei sempre nella mia squadra, a differenza dei colleghi sopra non offende un granché ma meglio di loro fa quello che deve saper fare, di base, un terzino: difendere. Non è esente anche lui da sviste, non stiamo parlando di Lahm o di Maldini, quindi risparmiatemi la cantilena.
3)Bellerin, ancora troppo acerbo, soffre in fase difensiva ed è poco incisivo davanti ma ha ampi margini di crescita anche lui, gli gioverebbe giocare in una difesa vera e non in quel manicomio quale sono i gunners, per il momento lo metto sul gradino più basso del podio.


----------



## Torros (22 Ottobre 2015)

Aurier ieri difensivamente mi è parso una roccia, tecnicamente non sarà Lahm ma è più che buono, molto bravo nei cross e abbastanza capace di uscire dal pressing. Deve migliorare nel primo tocco. In generale mi pare il più completo. Mentre per quanto riguarda Danilo, molti fan del Real ritengono migliore Carvajal che qui però è bistratto.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Ottobre 2015)

Danilo, Aurier, Carvajal, Bellerin.
Ma c'è di meglio rispetto agli ultimi 2, per me niente di che.


----------



## Torros (22 Ottobre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Danilo, Aurier, Carvajal, Bellerin.
> Ma c'è di meglio rispetto agli ultimi 2, per me niente di che.


chi?


----------



## Torros (22 Ottobre 2015)

A me Bellerin piace un casino e se impara a difendere come si deve, diventa un terzino coi fiocchi.


----------



## Torros (3 Gennaio 2016)

Danilo sinceramente l'ho seguito al Real e non mi pare poi tutto sto fenomeno. Secondo me Carvajal è sottovalutato ed è meglio.
Il più forte difensivamente, ma credo al mondo come terzino destro è Aurier, tanto che può giocare anche come centrale. Deve migliorare nel primo tocco ma niente di irreparabile. Per il resto è veramente già un mostro.


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Gennaio 2016)

È sceso nel,e graduatorie Danilo, per me peggiore dei 4 ( io finchè sono al Porto dei giocatori non mi fiderei più  ), poi Carvajal 3º , Bellerin, che continua a migliorare 2º , e Aurier ,1º assolutamente superiore


----------



## Torros (17 Febbraio 2016)

la differenza abissale tra Aurier è gli altri terzini destri in circolazione secondo i numeri.. 






terzino completo come pochi, peccato che sia un idiota, ma chi lo prende questa estate(sempre se lo cedono) fa un affare. Ha fatto la ****@ta ma penso che abbia imparato la lezione.


----------

